

Ask HN: Is $2.95/month too cheap for a B2C SaaS? - egmike

I'm looking at pricing for a new B2C-based SaaS, and I'm wondering if going with $2.95 or $3 per month would be considered "too cheap." Does anyone have any experience with this pricing that they'd care to share?<p>The reason why I'm asking is because the first time I saw a $2.95/month price plan a few years ago, I thought to myself "that's too cheap, they must be skimping on something." It was for JungleDisk (an online backup service).<p>I now know companies like JungleDisk (who use the Cloud) can afford to do this, so I don't think it bothers me that much anymore. But in your opinion/experience, when it comes to potentially subscribing to a new service, do you feel that some prices are "too cheap" and shy away from signing up? Along the same lines, do you think customers who don't know about the Cloud would avoid signing up if the pricing looks "too cheap?"
======
ig1
Make it an annual sub if you think $3/month sounds too cheap. But in general
pricing is one of those things you only learn by trial-and-error, so stick up
an A/B test and see what converts better.

edit: Also offer multiple levels of pricing, offer a "premium" product with a
few extra bells and whistles for people who want to pay more.

~~~
byoung2
Definitely follow the above advice and A/B test to see which one converts. I
personally don't think $3/mo is too cheap for B2C (e.g. Skype has a $2.95/mo
plan). Even B2B can be pretty cheap (when I was just using Amazon S3 I had
bills of just a few pennies).

~~~
egmike
Thanks you two, that's good advice... and I'll definitely be offering multiple
packages for premium usage. :)

------
bradly
I'm not sure whether $3 is too cheap, but I've noticed a few sites use ~$25
annual subscriptions.

<http://flickr.com/> <http://backpackinglight.com/>

I sure there are many others.

~~~
egmike
Annual subscriptions are a good idea, thank you, and thanks for the
references.

------
dpapathanasiou
It's hard to start low and then raise the price, w/o a substantial increase in
the number of features.

Psychologically, a better approach is to start high (i.e., at the highest per
month you think people will pay), and only drop the price over time if you're
not getting enough subscribers.

If you do stay in the $2, $3 per month range, though, then definitely make it
one charge of $24 to $36 per year.

~~~
egmike
Thanks for your response. Hmm... see, I used to think starting with the higher
price was better, but now I think it definitely depends on the feature set at
the beginning.

Right now I'm planning on launching it mainly as a Minimum Viable Product, so
I'm thinking of starting at the lower price and raising it as features are
added. I think that waiting to see if people buy at the higher price may take
too long, since I'll be trying to validate whether people are willing to pay
for the product at all.

For the yearly price, do you mean remove the monthly option entirely and
replace it with the yearly option? Are people more likely to spend $24 or $36
upfront than $3/month? I was planning on offering a yearly option at a
discount...

~~~
dpapathanasiou
_I used to think starting with the higher price was better, but now I think it
definitely depends on the feature set at the beginning._

It's more subtle than that: you need to discover what the current features are
worth to people.

You might be surprised to find that value is higher than what you would think,
regardless of the number of features.

It's possible that even one (great) feature is something you can charge a lot
for.

As for the psychology of it, people are ok with paying less for something that
used to cost more, but the opposite situation can create resentment.

 _Are people more likely to spend $24 or $36 upfront than $3/month?_

There's some research I've read about the psychology behind the failure of
web-based micropayment systems you should read (I can't find the reference
now, but I think Shirky wrote it).

Anyway, the gist of it was: at too low a price (e.g., $1, $2) people just
don't bother getting out their credit card to pay for something.

So you're much better off bundling it in a larger package, or in your case,
for a longer time period.

~~~
egmike
_It's more subtle than that: you need to discover what the current features
are worth to people. You might be surprised to find that value is higher than
what you would think, regardless of the number of features... As for the
psychology of it, people are ok with paying less for something that used to
cost more, but the opposite situation can create resentment._

Very, very good points, thank you again! Wow, it looks like I've got some
thinking to do.

 _Anyway, the gist of it was: at too low a price (e.g., $1, $2) people just
don't bother getting out their credit card to pay for something._

Hmm... interesting. Thanks, I'll look into this.

------
sebg
I would think it depends not so much on whether your users can afford it, but
whether you can sustain development on $2.95/month. The price difference
between 0 and 0.01 is huge, but between $2.95 to $8.95 is minimal. If you are
going to charge for it, charge for it so you can keep supporting it.

~~~
egmike
Also a very good point, thank you for that! :)

------
singer
I wouldn't worry too much about people thinking the price is too cheap. I'd
wonder how many of those people paying $2.95/month would also be willing to
pay $9.95/month, $19.95/month, etc.

~~~
egmike
Very good point, thank you. Yes, I'll definitely be testing the pricing, but
since it's a new service I'm trying to avoid people not subscribing for silly
reasons like "it's too cheap" or something.

------
TomK32
Offer it for $36/year, as a customer I'd go nuts about receiving a monthly
bill about a lump sum. And offer a premium version with a little extra and
quicker support for $36/MONTH :)

~~~
egmike
Thanks for that, they'll definitely be additional plans! :)

------
sirwitti
i think that depends on your product. what is your target group? is there a
pattern on how wealthy this group is?

is the service very specialized?

when a/b testing, interpreting the data correctly is key.

take your time and try stuff...

~~~
egmike
Thanks for your response. I actually don't know how wealthy the group is/will
be because I haven't actually figured out the target just yet. I have an idea
of who the product will benefit, so I'll be trying to reach them and see how
they like it. :)

I'll certainly be doing a/b testing, but could you elaborate a bit on
interpreting the data correctly please? I know I shouldn't just look at the
numbers, but I get the impression that you may have some specifics on
interpreting the data that I'd love to hear.

